# New to me Minolta srt102



## OTF_Photography (Dec 26, 2010)

So for christmas my girlfriend gave me a minolta srt 102 and a buncha lenses. that have been in her family From what I have heard these are great film cameras considering their age, only problem is I have no idea what I am doing. I am more used to digital. I can exchange the lenses add film and snap a shot. So I guess for now tips, tricks, and advice for shooting with film(no view finder) would be helpful. Also if anyone can explain what types of lenses to use in what situations, I would greatly appreciate that also


----------



## KenC (Dec 26, 2010)

When you say "used to digital", exactly what do you mean?  Point-and-shoot digital, advanced digital (e.g., Canon G series), DSLR (cropped or full-frame)?  A film SLR is just like a DSLR in terms of operating principles, although you will be limited to manual mode with the Minolta you mention (I'm sure you can find an owner's manual online if you didn't get it with the camera), but of course you won't be able to view the results until you get the film back.  If you have not used a DSLR, you will be learning a lot all at once, but that's what people did when this camera was new.


----------



## OTF_Photography (Dec 26, 2010)

Im going to be learning a lot at once...I meant point and shoot. I was planning on an slr later. Ive lately just been working on my technique


----------



## white (Dec 26, 2010)

I have an SRT-202. More or less the same camera, I think. Pretty simple to operate. The meter is a match/hourglass -- to get a good exposure line the two up. Basically there's nothing to it as long as you remember that the meter is designed to average all levels of brightness into a middle gray. However, since snow is white and black cats aren't gray, you need to outsmart the meter on occasion, either by overexposing or underexposing 1-2 stops.


----------



## j-dogg (Dec 26, 2010)

Check the light seals on it, better yet, get them replaced, you can find the kits online for cheap, even better yet, mail it to me and for some cash I'll do them for you. :thumbup:

The Rokkor 58mm f1.2, one of the best MC/MD lenses ever produced. Also the 135 f2.8 is a great piece of glass as well. Anything from the 85-135mm range is great for portraits. Use the 50 or 58 for low light and lower depth of field (how much of everything is in focus) 35 and below for wide angles and landscapes.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 28, 2010)

On my website ( Christopher A. Walrath Photography Portal ) I have a 'Better Photography' section that can lay it out for you very well. You can access it through the 'Technical' portal. There's too much to cover in a thread. If you want a book, I would suggest Henry Horenstein's 'Black and White Photography: A Basic Manual' or Ansel Adams' 'The Camera' and 'The Negative' as good starter books for basics on gear and good complete info on exposure and related settings, et al.

I have been shooting Minolta's for 25 years and have a sr-T101 and 201 presently. You have an awesome camera. Take the time to get to know it.  Or send it all to me.  ;p


----------

